
Towards Effective Information Processing - alixmartineau
http://www.drbunsen.org/towards-effective-information-processing.html
======
noiv
I think this path has flaws. First there is no idea why and how evolution
developed consciousness inside our brains, and it's quite hard to simulate a
black box only knowing the output.

Secondly, once this problem is solved teaching the machine information
processing would be similar to teaching someone else which fails because it
seems impossible to get all rationals (moving target) properly communicated.

Finally really _new_ news are rarely connected to existing data. To
distinguish the interesting and surprising messages from just crap needs a
different concept of how brains actually work.

------
kylemaxwell
I've started down a similar path, but I'm much earlier in the process. Right
now, I'm archiving and tagging as much as possible of what I read into
Evernote. This helps me create a corpus of data to analyze later. Also, I'm
trying to move away from using old-style RSS aggregators like Google Reader
and toward a "daily briefing" consumption style, as in Paper.li and similar
tools.

This article provides some useful ideas, though, several of which could
migrate into my information processing workflow.

------
Swizec
In essence, the author seems to be applying a lot of the same principles used
in machine learning to the way he thinks. The amazing part is that he's able
to do this consciously.

I wonder if we'll ever be able to find a general solution for this problem,
I've tried and ultimately failed in my last startup, but I think one of the
biggest problem facing such startups isn't that this technology is hard, it's
that people _don't want it_.

People _enjoy_ processing more info than they can handle.

